# Shelf Reliance



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a call last night from a client (I have a photography studio as well as work full time) that has turned into a really good friend and she is hosting a party (kinda like a tupperware party) that Shelf Reliance is coming to. She wanted to make sure I was included =)

I haven't said a word about being prepared, so I find it funny that she would think of me. She was careful about how she brought it up, by the end of the call everything was on the table about how worried she is LOL!!! 

So it's spreading...

So my question what does everyone know about Shelf Reliance?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

One of the regular poster's wives is a sales consultant for SR. Maybe he'll chime in. I've never made a purchase, but you'll be able to taste test a few items at the party. I get regular emails from a woman who is a consultant, they have monthly specials that seem reasonably priced. They have a 3 or 4 tiered sign up for consultants with various items in each sign up tier, and you can earn commission on your own purchases. That's about all I know about it.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You for commenting!!!!


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I have bought some Shelf Reliance freeze-dried cheeses and meats through Costco. We haven't opened any of them yet, though.

I have two of the freestanding can rotation racks from Shelf Reliance (each is 6' tall and 3' wide), and I like them very much. I got them through Costco at a significant discount.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have one of the rotation racks that fits in my cabinet that I like. Tried some samples of the food at a prepper's expo and thought it wasn't bad.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

The rotation racks sound interesting!!! I'll make a note of that 

Saw this morning were the party is posted on facebook, this could get interesting...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

There are prepper's expos?


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, it wasn't very big but there were several vendors and a bunch of guest speakers. I even got interviewed for a local news station. Thankfully, they didn't use my interview lol


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a lot of shelf reliance food, its called THRIVE, and I like most of it. I learned just not to open the fruit, once the can is opened, it will be eaten up very fast. so I dont open up any more fruit, saving it for SHTF time.
the veggies are good. there are recipes on their website you can check out. they also have meat and cheese. its pricey so I opted for TVP but havent tried eating it yet, hope TVP isnt something I willl find inedible...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't the TVP soy based? And isn't soy bad for us women and our hormones?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

TVP is pretty easy to cook with. Just use TVP chunks/crumbles (looks almost like little bits of styrofoam in the bag) in a pan with a bit of oil, taco spices (chili powder, cumin, etc.) and water and you have a fairly close meat substitute for tacos, nachos, etc.

TVP on it's own really has pretty much no taste, it's the spices you add and the texture (similar to crumbled ground beef/pork/etc.) that fools you into thinking it's something else.

@biobacon, yes, see www.google.com/search?q=prepper+expo for a list of some.


----------



## greenprepper (Oct 16, 2012)

I am a shelf reliance consultant. Love their products. I use the veggies often because they are easy to add to dishes. The meat and cheeses are pricey but totally worth. Compared to other top brands like mountain house they tend to have more servings in their #10 cans. Personally I hate the tvp and prefer to stock the real stuff or beans for protein. The best thing they offer is the Q. You setup a budget and receive monthly shipments. This was the best way for our family to start stocking. I frequently check my Q and update according to their monthly specials. Our family camps for long periods of time and we eat only Thrive. Hope this helps.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have powdered eggs from Thrive..and no, they're for 'whenever' and haven't tried them.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You for all the info!!! She was explaining to me about the Q, not sure if that's the route I want to take or not though. I'm interested in the cheeses mainly( well ok all of it), but cheese is something that I CAN NOT live without!! You want to see panic tell me there's no colby in the house =)


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

The party went great, We sampled some veggies and fruits, I liked everything I tried. I LOVED the Brownies =) We didn't sample any beef so I'm still in the dark there but ordered the pantry size of a couple to test those out.

All in all it was a good experience and I learned that the supplier also offers an advanced class. They were a little surprised that at my age I love to cook in a dutch oven. LOL!! Most my age don't even know what one is let alone how to use it. =)

And I found out that DH wants a solar oven... Good to know things =) 

I did not sign up for the Q though I can see where it would benefit to do so. Just not sure if I want to commit to something like that right now =) I want to test more of the food first.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

razorback said:


> The party went great, We sampled some veggies and fruits, I liked everything I tried. I LOVED the Brownies =) We didn't sample any beef so I'm still in the dark there but ordered the pantry size of a couple to test those out.
> 
> All in all it was a good experience and I learned that the supplier also offers an advanced class. They were a little surprised that at my age I love to cook in a dutch oven. LOL!! Most my age don't even know what one is let alone how to use it. =)
> 
> ...


Good to know the brownies are good, it was on sale one month and I bought it along with beef tips. Haven't opened, strictly for shtf situation.

I've been thinking about thrive. Min is 50.00 a month? Right?

Wish someone would have a party around here!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

You should have one, the host gets all kinda of deals on the things they buy ( If I remember correctly she could get a Sun solar oven for 79.00). I don't remember a min of 50.00 but that wouldn't surprise me. I know with 100.00 you get the top notch membership for life with these folks.

The pineapple I could eat everyday it was that good, strawberries too for that matter. I even liked the english peas and I don't like english peas LOL! But that Brownie was slap your mom good, and the butter powder was also amazing. I think I could have just ate it by itself =) But once opened it only had a 9 month shelf life so I'm just going to by small containers of it. I could eat butter by itself but that's not real good for ya so the #10 cans are to big for just us.

Now I'm signed up with these folks I get a price break on all purchases even though I'm not in the Q. She said it was still the Q pricing. I may eventually join the Q so it's automatic and I don't have to think about it anymore, but just starting with a company I want and need to think about it LOL!!

I thought about having a party at the studio and invite clients, but they may be bring them in my personal life to much for my liking right now. Even though I have a list as long as my arm of moms that want to go target practicing with us =) Most have never shot a gun before so this really surprised me.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

razorback said:


> You should have one, the host gets all kinda of deals on the things they buy ( If I remember correctly she could get a Sun solar oven for 79.00). I don't remember a min of 50.00 but that wouldn't surprise me. I know with 100.00 you get the top notch membership for life with these folks.
> 
> The pineapple I could eat everyday it was that good, strawberries too for that matter. I even liked the english peas and I don't like english peas LOL! But that Brownie was slap your mom good, and the butter powder was also amazing. I think I could have just ate it by itself =) But once opened it only had a 9 month shelf life so I'm just going to by small containers of it. I could eat butter by itself but that's not real good for ya so the #10 cans are to big for just us.
> 
> ...


I have been meaning to order from them. I have been sampling other companies foods. I'll have to see if I can get a deal online since no one I know has food storage.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I can send this couple an email to see if you can join her group? Not sure how that works but she explained it but I was eating at the time LOL!!! I just got my log-in info =) I'm heading over there to check it out.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Probably should start another threat for this but I'm being lazy today =)

At the party I asked if I got a #10 of the butter powder and I opened it then could I vaccum seal in smaller bags to extend the shelf life past the 9 months on the can. I was told no that wouldn't work =( so I'm asking you guys the famous "Why wouldn't that work?" =)

It just seems to make sense to me that it would work LOL!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

razorback said:


> Probably should start another threat for this but I'm being lazy today =)
> 
> At the party I asked if I got a #10 of the butter powder and I opened it then could I vaccum seal in smaller bags to extend the shelf life past the 9 months on the can. I was told no that wouldn't work =( so I'm asking you guys the famous "Why wouldn't that work?" =)
> 
> It just seems to make sense to me that it would work LOL!!


I have had the same question about a lot of different foods since buying in bulk is cheaper than buying a usable size in large amounts.


----------

